# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Алименты не попадают в книгу ДиР

## dafniya

Доброго времени суток! Подскажите пожалуйста, почему перечисленные по безналу алименты не попадают в книгу ДиР. Предприятие на УСН -доходы, уменьшенные на величину расходов.

----------


## avddev

Логический вопрос а почему вы решили что перечисленные алименты должны попасть в КДиРИ? В книгу может попасть начисленная и выданная вами заработная плата а алименты это есть выдача заработной платы и скорее всего в книге заработная плата отразилась. Если же там не хватает суммы алиментов то тогда смотреть надо документ по выдаче алиментов. Безналом перечислять алименты надо документом выдачи заработной платы и прикреплять к нему ведомость на выдачу алиментов. В случае документа прочего перечисления соответсвенно никаких проводок по книге сделано не будет.

----------

